# Tips and techniques for storing celery



## julia_garden (Jun 9, 2017)

The shelf life of vegetables usually depends on their storage. Celery is among the most populous vegetables due to its high vitamin content and low cost. Many people use this vegetable as a healthy snack or an addition to several dishes. However, you need to ask the following question;how long does celery last? 

Celery is a marshland plant that many people have been consuming as a vegetable for many years. People consume it all over the world. People use celery leaves and stalks for culinary purposes, and the seed part of it is a good spice. This plant has many health benefits for individuals, and its extracts serve as medicine. It has a high content of minerals and vitamins, but low calories count, to help in reducing weight. 

Just like other fresh vegetables, this vegetable does not have a use by date, a best before date, or a sale by date. You need to go with the purchase date, but you will get an exception of tiny celery packages pre-packed as lunch boxes. When stored in the fridge, it can last for almost two weeks. Proper storage is what will determine the length of life celery will last. If the storage is inadequate, it will last for a short period. It needs to be stored when whole, and wrapped in both an aluminum foil and paper towel. 

When you store celery in a tightly sealed container, you will be keeping it away from different contaminants and moisture. You need to keep this package in the vegetable bin of the fridge for it to stay longer. In case your celery has become limp, and you want to return it to crispiness, you need to wash it and cut it into strips. You will have to put the strips in a glass of water for several hours, and the celery will be back to its crispiness. You can store the glass with celery in the fridge for several days to keep enjoying your celery. 

However, if you want to store it for a longer period, you will have to freeze it. Freezing will require you to keep it in freezer safe equipment and containers. Defrosted celery will be softer for cooking than the standard one in the fridge. It is not difficult to tell if celery is spoilt. When fresh, it should have green and firm stalks. When they start becoming bendable and soft, and they start bending from the frame, you will have to know that it is starting to rot. When it is old, it looks whitish and becomes hollow in the middle. 

The Process Of Deadheading Petunias

Pruning or deadheading flowers encourages more flowers to blossom and interrupts seed production. There are various techniques you can use to know how to deadhead petunias like shearing and hand pinching. Pruning them on a weekly basis or in the middle of summer will help them fill out and bloom longer. The first thing you need to know before pruning petunias is to understand the type of flower you are growing. If you have tidal wave or wave petunias types, they do not need deadheading. 

Many types of petunias of today do not require pruning because they will fall out by themselves without pruning. If you have never pruned flowers before, you will have to start by pinching spent flowers off without cutting the plant. Identifying fading flowers can be quite tricky to after several weeks, and you will have to get some dirt on your hands. You need to avoid putting on thick gardening clothes as they may hurt the plants. You will have to move a quarter an inch above the bud and grasp it with your forefinger and thumb. The flower will come off with ease. Discard it into the compost.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Those are good tips.

Storing celery in a jar of cold club soda also keeps it crispy and fresher longer. Learned that from a friend in the restaurant business.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

My Mom also kept a damp paper towel in the sealed container of Celery stalks.


----------

